# نظرة المسيحية إلى الزواج الثاني بعد الترمُّل



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2009)

نظرة المسيحية إلى الزواج الثاني بعد الترمُّل

من

كتاب شريعة الزوجة الواحدة في المسيحية، وأهم مبادئنا في الأحوال الشخصية
البابا شنودة الثالث

    المسيحية لا تستحسن الزواج الثاني بعد الترمُّل علي الرغم من أنه أخف من تعدد الزوجات:

    1-  المسيحية تجيز بعدم قيامة، وتضعه في درجة أقل من الزواج الأول.

    وقد كان الحماسة شديدة جداً ضده في القرون المسيحية الأولي "ضد لياقته لا ضد شريعته طبعاً". وحاول كثير من القديسين أن يثنوا المترملين عنه. حتي أنه كلمه Monogamia " الزواج الواحد " في استعمال الكتاب المسيحيين في تلك العصور، لم تكن تعني اكتفاء الزوج بإمرأة واحده فلا تتعدد زوجاته، إذ أن ذلك كان أمرا لا يختلف فيه أحد. وإنما كانت في غالبية استعمالها، تعني الزواج الواحد علي الإطلاق سواء في حياة الزوجة أو بعد وفاتها. وغالبيه الذين عن الـMonogamia كانوا يدعون إلي عدم التزوج بعد الترمل. للعلامه ترتليانوس ثلاثة:" إلي زوجته و"الزواج الواحد" كلها تدور حول هذه النقطة. وكثيرة هي كتابات القديس ايرونيموس "جيروم" عن هذا الموضوع وبالأخص في رسائله وكذلك القديسان أمبروسيوس وأوغسطينوس، كتب كل منهما كتبا عن الترمل، وغير هؤلاء الكتاب الكبار، كثيرون ساروا علي نفس نهجهم. وفي مسألة الزواج لم يكن من منافس لهذا الموضوع في كتابات القديسين غير تمجيد البتولية. حدث كل هذا علي الرغم أن الزواج بعد الترمل – من حيث عفته وبعده عن شهوة الجسد – لا يقارن بحالة الجمع بين زوجتين في وقت واحد! فماذا تكون إذن فكرة المسيحية عن تعدد الزوجات؟!

    زواج في مرتبه أقل وعلامة علي عدم ضبط النفس.

    2- وقد تحدث القديس بولس الرسول عن هذا الأمر في الأصحاح السابع من رسالته الأولي إلي كورنثوس، فقال " ولكن أوق لغير المتزوجين وللأرامل، إنه حسن لهم إذا لبثوا كما انا. ولكن إن لم يضبطوا أنفسهم فليتزوجوا "(الأيتان 8، 9). وكرر هذه النصيحة للمرأة المترملة فقال "إنها أكثر غبطة إن لبثت هكذا" (الآية 40). فهو قد جعل البقاء في الترمل، أحسن وأكثر غبطة من الزواج الثاني.

    وقد علق كثير من القديسين علي أفضليه الترمل فقال القديس باسيليوس " الزيجات الثانية هي علاج ضد الزنا فهكذا قيل :" أن لم يضبطوا أنفسهم فليتزوجوا " أما القديس اغسطينس فعلق علي تعليم بولس الرسول بقوله التزوج ثانية علامه علي عدم ضبط النفس " كما قال أيضاً " الزيجات الثانية ليست مدانة، ولكن في مستوي أقل". وفسر ذلك بقوله " عفة الزواج حسنة، ولكن زهد الترمل أحسن". أما القديس أمبروسيوس معلم القديس أوغسطينوس فقال " لست أرفض الزيجات الثانية، ولكنى لا أنصح بها " واستطرد القديس يقول للمترمل " شرعيا يمكن أن تتزوج، ولكن من المناسب أكثر أن تمتنع".و عن هذا الزواج غير المستحسن، يقول القديس ايرونيموس " جيروم " " آدم الأول كانت له زوجة واحدة، والثانى " أى المسيح " كان غير متزوج، فليرنا أنصار الزوج الثانى آدم ثالثا تزوج مرتين!!".

    ويشرح القديس ايرونيموس رأيه فيقول " وكما جعل " الرسول " الزواج أقل من البتولية، كذلك جعل الزواج الثانى أقل من الزواج الأول"... إنه يسمح بالزيجات الثانية، ولكن للأشخاص الذين يرغبونها، " ولا يستطيعون أن يضبطوا أنفسهم " لئلا " ينحرف البعض وراء الشيطان" (1تى15:5) وهكذا وضح القديس السبب الذى من أجله سمح بالزواج للمترملين. وكشف أكثر فقال " بالنسبة إلى خطر الزنا يسمح للعذارى أن يتزوجن، ولتجنب نفس السبب يسمح بالزيجات الثانية"وأضاف فى الفصل التالى " و هكذا سمح بالزواج الثانى لغير المتعففين". ونفس الرأى عرضه القديس كيرلس رئيس اساقفة أورشليم فقال إن هذا الزواج سمح به على الرغم من أن العفة شئ نبيل " حتى لا يسقط الضعيف فى الزنا... إذ قال الرسول: خير أن نتزوج من أن نتحرق" (1كو9:7).

    وأيد ترتلينانوس نفس الرأى فقال " هذا الزواج سمح به من أجل خطر عدم التعفف " واستطرد " السماح هو اختبار للشخصية، هل ستقوم الإغراء أم لا، والسماح هو ذاته إغراء".

    على أن بعض القديسين قد سمح بالزواج بعد الترمل، لمن ترملوا وهم ما يزالون فى سن الشباب، أو لم يقضوا فى حياة الزيجة سوى فترة ضئيلة.

    وفى ذلك قد نصح القديس بولس من جهة " لأرامل الحدثات " أن " يتزوجن، و يلدن الأولاد، ويدبرن البيوت" (1تى14:5)، وذلك اشفاقا عليهن.

    وبعض العلماء يوافقون على الزيجة الثانية بعد الترمل، بالنسبة إلى من يحتاجون إلى رعاية، فى ضعف أو شيخوخة أو مرض، كما حدث لداود فى شيخوخته. وذلك أن التزوج ليس لمجرد عدم ضبط الجسد، وانما أيضا للتعاون فى الحياة " فأصنع له معينا نظيره" (تك18:2).


    والخلاصة:

    فإن الكنيسة على الرغم من اعترافها بشرعية الزواج الثانى بعد الترمل، فإنها جعلته فى مرتبة أقل وسمحت به لحالات من الضعف...

    فإن كان كل هذا قد قيل عن الزواج واحدة بإمرأة بعد وفاة الأولى، فماذا يمكن أن يقال عن الجمع بين زوجتين؟! أى عذر يمكن أن يقدمه للكنيسة طالب هذا الزواج الأخير لتسمح به بينما زوجته التى ماتزال على قيد الحياة يمكن أن تقيه من الأسباب التى يتعلل بها الضعفاء من المترملين فى طلب الزواج ثانية. ولذلك فإن كلمة digamy أى الزواج الثانى، أخذت – فى هذا الجو العفيف الذى ساد كتاب المسيحية فى تلك العصور – معنى الزواج بعد وفاة الزوجة، وليس الجمع بين زوجتين. إذ لم يكن أحد يتصور إطلاقا، أن تنفذ فكرة تعدد الزوجات polygamy إلى المسيحية المحبة للبتولية والعفة، ولم تثر تلك المشكلة حتى يحاربها كبار كتاب المسيحية فى كتاباتهم.

    مثال من الطيور:

    1- وتعجب كتاب المسيحية من أن الإنسان الذى خلق على صورة الله ومثاله (تكوين27:1) لا يستطيع أن يصل إلى مستوى العفة الذى وصلت إليه بعض أنواع الطير!

    فقال القديس امبروسيوس " هناك أنواع كثيرة من الحيوانات والطيور إذا فقدت أليفها لا تبحث عن آخر، وتقضى وقتها كما لو كانت حياة وحدة". والعلامة اكليمندس الاسكندرى ضرب المثل فى ذلك بالحمام واليمام. وهكذا قال القديس ايرونيموس أيضا " الحمامة واليمامة إذا مات رفيقها لا تأخذ غيره... فنفهم أن الزواج الثانى يرفضه حتى الطيور.

    وقال القديس باسيليوس فى قانونه الثالث والأربعين " إذا كان اليمام غير الناطق لا يقعد فى زيجة ثانية، فكيف بالحيوان الناطق".

    عقوبة كنسية على المتزوج بعد ترمله:

    2- من أجل كل هذا، تأخذ الكنيسة اجراءات حازمة مشددة تجاه من يتزوج ثانية بعد وفاة زوجته الأولى.

    أول تلك الإجراءات هو أنها تفرض عقوبة على المتزوج ثانية، بأن تبعده عن الكنيسة وعن تناول الأسرار المقدسة مدة من الزمن، شرحها القديس باسليوس الكبير فى القانون الرابع من رسالته القانونية الأولى. فقال " الذين تزوجوا للمرة الثانية، يوضعون تحت عقوبة كنسية لمدة سنة أو سنتين. والذين تزوجوا للمرة الثالثة لمدة ثلاث سنين أو أربعة. ولكن لنا عادة أن الذى يتزوج للمرة الثالثة يوضع تحت عقوبة لمدة خمس سنوات، ليس بقانون وإنما بالتقاليد. وأشار إلى هذه العقوبة أيضا فى رسالته القانونية الثالثة فى القانون الثالث والخمسين.

    والظاهر أن تلك العقوبة كانت معروفة أولا عن طريق التقاليد ولكن ما لبثنا أن رأيناها مشروعة رسميا فى المجامع المقدسة التى انعقدت فى القرن الرابع الميلادى.

    وهكذا أشار إلى هذه العقوبة القانون الثالث من قوانين مجمع قيسارية الجديدة المنعقد سنة 315م فقال عن أمثال هؤلاء إن "مدة عقوبتهم معروفة " مما يدل على قدم هذه العقوبة فى الكنيسة. ثم استطرد هذا المجمع فى قانونه الثالث " ولكن طريقة معيشتهم وإيمانهم يقصران المدة. أى أن هذا المعاقب على "عدم ضبطه لنفسه"، إذا ما أظهر فى مدة العقوبة تعففا ة نسكا، فإن مدة عقوبته تقل تبعا لذلك. وأخيرا – على حسب ما ورد فى القانون الأول من قوانين مجمع اللاذقية المقدس المنعقد فى القرن الرابع أيضا – " يعطى هؤلاء القربان على سبيل المسامحة " " وذلك بعد مرور زمان قليل من ممارستهم الصلوات والأصوام".

    لا بركة اكليل لهذا الزواج بل صلاة استغفار:

    3- وقد ورد فى البند الحادى عشر من الباب الرابع والعشرين من كتاب المجموع الصفوى لابن العسال ما يأتى " واما الزيجة الثانية فدون الأولى. ولهذا رسم فى القوانين أن لا يكون لها بركة إكليل بل صلاة استغفار.

    فما الذى يحدث إن كان أحد طرفي هذا الزواج بكرا أى بتولا والطرف الآخر أرمل؟ للإجابة على هذا السؤال ورد فى البند 87 من الباب السابق ذكره " وإن كان أحد المتزوجين بكرا، فليبارك وحده. وهذه السنة للرجال والنساء جميعاً".

    ولا يحضر القس وليمة هذا الزواج:

    4- يقول القانون السابع من قوانين مجمع قيسارية الجديدة:

    " لا يجلس القس فى وليمة زيجة المتزوج ثانيا. وذلك من حيث أن المتزوج ثانيا يجب عليه أن يلتمس التوبة. فما عساه يكون أمر القس الذى بواسطة اتكائه فى الوليمة قد يذعن مرتضيا فى تلك الزيجة". ويعلق العالم هيفيليه Hefele على ذلك القانون بقوله " إن المتزوج ثانيا، المفروض فيه أن يأتى إلى الكاهن ليخبره بعقوبته التى يمارسها. فكيف يقف القس نفسه فى الوليمة كأنه يشترك معه فى الإساءة".

    المتزوج ثانية لا يدخل فى شرف الكهنوت:

    5- ومن أهم النقط التى تبين نظرة الكنيسة إلى الزواج الثانى من حيث أنه علامة على عدم التعفف، كونها تحرم ممارسه من الدخول فى شرف الكهنوت فى أية درجة من درجاته الثلاث الأساسية: الأسقفية، و القسيسية، و الشماسية.

    وقد ورد هذا الأمر فى رسالة بولس الرسول إلى تيطس (6:2) وفى رسالته الأولى إلى تيموثاوس (12،2:3). حتى الشماس لا يستطيع أن يتزوج ثانية بعد وفاة زوجته، لأن مستوى هذا الزواج الثانى لا يتفق وسمو رتبته الكهنوتية كشماس. وتنص قوانين الكنيسة على أنه إذا تزوج أحد من رجال الكهنوت بعد وفاة زوجته فإنه يقطع من درجته الكهنوتية.

    حتى الذى سبق له هذا الزواج الثانى قبل المعمودية، لا يجوز أيضا أن يصير كاهنا على الرغم من أن المعمودية تغفر فيها جميع الخطايا السابقة ويولد الإنسان منها ولادة ثانية فى نقاوة تامة وطهر. وفى ذلك يقول القديس باسيليوس إن المسألة ليست مسألة خطية، وإنما مسألة قانون ونظام. " فالذى تزوج ثانية لا يحسب له ذنب، و لكنه غير مؤهل للكهنوت". ويقول فى كتاب آخر " ولكن يجب أن نعرف أنه فى المعمودية تغفر الخطية، ولكن لا يلغى القانون".

    حتى التى تخدم أرملة فى الكنيسة: على الرغم من أن وظيفتها ليست خدمة كهنوتية فإنها أيضا لا تقبل إلا إذا كانت أرملة لزوج واحد. فهكذا يأمر بولس الرسول فى رسالته الأولى إلى تيموثاوس (9:5).

    الزيجات الأكثر من هذه:

    6-  فإن كانت هذه هى نظرة الكنيسة إلى من تزوج ثانية بعد وفاة زوجته الأولى؟ فماذا يقال عن نظرتها إلى المتزوج ثالثة بعد وفاة الزوجة الثانية، أو إلى المتزوج رابعة بعد وفاة الزوجة الثالثة.

    تقول الدسقولية " الزيجة الثالثة هى علامة الغواية لمن لم يقدر أن يضبط نفسه. والأكثر من الثالثة هى علامة الزنا الظاهر والنجاسة التى لا تذكر".

    ويقول القديس اغريغوريوس الناطق بالالهيات فى تتابع الزيجات"... الأولى هى شريعة، والثانية تسامح، والثالثة تعد... وكل ما يزيد على ذلك هو شبيه بالخنازير".

    ويقول القديس باسيليوس فى قانونه الحادى عشر عمن تزوجوا لثالث مرة " لم يأمر المجمع بأن يبقوا خارجا عن الكنيسة، بل قالوا أنهم مثل إناء وسخ فى الكنيسة". أما الذين يتزوجون للمرة الرابعة أو الخامسة فقد أمر القديس فى نفس القانون أن "يطردوا خارج مثل الزناة".

منقـــول،،
​


----------



## Kiril (25 نوفمبر 2009)

في بعض الحالات مثل ان يكون الرجل ارمل و لديه اطفال محتاجين لرعاية ان يتزوج مرة ثانية


> وكما جعل " الرسول " الزواج أقل من البتولية،


الزواج ليس اقل من البتولية اخي العزيز
فالمسيح تجلي هو و موسي و ايليا
المتزوج و البتول
علامة علي المساواة امام الله


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع هام جدا 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (25 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى
شكراااااااا جزيلا للموضوع المهم

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

منتهى الشكر

مرور رائع وغالى

جدا


ام النور معاكم


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

منتهى الشكر

مرور رائع وغالى

جدا


ام النور معاكم


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

منتهى الشكر

مرور رائع وغالى

جدا


ام النور معاكم​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا نهيسى على الموضوع الحلو ده

مع الاختلاف فى الراى مع اعمدة الكنيسة 

الزواج بعد الترمل انا من وجهة نظرى معرفش الدين بيقول ايه

بس شئ عادى ومينفعش انه يتحط فى مرتبة التانية بعد 

الزواج الاول لان الوحدة شئ صعب لو المترمل  فى الوقت الحالى

شايف ان حواليه مثلا اهله ابوه وامه لازم يعرف انهم مش هيدوموله

ومسير الدنيا تفضى عليه وهيبقى لكل من اخواته ايضا حياته الخاصة

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مرور غااالى جدا


شكرا

العدرا معاك


----------

